# need a tshirt printer



## officialdandysf (11 mo ago)

I have a small brand so would only need about 100 tshirts or hoodies to be printed at a time. Any recommendations?


----------



## leonvzphotos (11 mo ago)

officialdandysf said:


> I have a small brand so would only need about 100 tshirts or hoodies to be printed at a time. Any recommendations?


Not very responsive site? Did you get your answer somewhere else? I'm also looking for options to start.


----------



## PratikShah (May 11, 2021)

officialdandysf said:


> I have a small brand so would only need about 100 tshirts or hoodies to be printed at a time. Any recommendations?


Are you running your own T-shirt business?


----------



## WDFA Custom Tees (11 mo ago)

officialdandysf said:


> I have a small brand so would only need about 100 tshirts or hoodies to be printed at a time. Any recommendations?


Hi there! We can help you with your t shirt printing needs! We actually created a podcast called, How to Start A Clothing Brand and talk about how small brands can benefit from companies like us.


----------



## Babs O (May 1, 2012)

officialdandysf said:


> I have a small brand so would only need about 100 tshirts or hoodies to be printed at a time. Any recommendations?


My company does print on demand and fufilment, we can help hola at me


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

where are you located? shipping can be outrageous for bulky items like hoodies


----------



## signmedik (Jun 1, 2012)

Stafford Grafix &Apparel, Midville Georgia


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

I also do small batch printing for businesses. Let me know if you still need help!


----------



## streetinkd (Jun 9, 2021)

officialdandysf said:


> I have a small brand so would only need about 100 tshirts or hoodies to be printed at a time. Any recommendations?


I see your post is a little old. Don't know if you are still printing or still need a printer. In case you do send me an email to [email protected] thank you.


----------

